# gps firmware gelöscht:(



## rob (4. Januar 2005)

hallo boardies.
mir ist gerade folgendes passiert....habe vorher die neue firmware für mein sportrak color heruntergeladen.
diese installiert und mir dann eine region von der direktroute raufgeladen.
dabei war meine region anscheinend immer zu gross.hab dann jedesmal meinen speicher gelöscht und wieder neue region erstellt und hoch.
ich wollte danach die firmware nochmals laden aber diesesmal mit der basiskarte.ich konnte meine alte mapsend nicht wirklich löschen....
wie auch immer,beim neuen aufspielen der firmware auf mein gps gerät ist mir der schei++ computer abgestürtzt.
danch war das gps die ganze zeit im firmware upload modus und ist gestanden.
ich konnte das gerät nur mehr durch entfernen der batterie ausschalten.
hab vorher natürlich versucht mit dem wieder hochgefahrenen rechner den uploadprozess fortzufahren...ging aber nicht.
ja was für ein shieeeeet...jetzt hab ich ein gps ohne betriebssystem welches sich einfach nicht mehr einschalten lässt.
was mach ich jetzt?irgendwie muss da das betriebssystem wieder rauf..aber wie??kann man das nicht extern booten?so wie ein pc betriebssys???
hilfeeeeeeeeee hilfeeeeee..ich ideot:r#q 
lg rob


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

Moin Rob, das hört sich nicht gut an sollte aber zu beheben sein. 
Schau mal im naviboard.de da steht glaube ich zu deinem Problem schon was ansonsten fragst du da nach. Die Jungs da haben echt Ahnung.


----------



## rob (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

gut werd ich mal machen...ich könnt mich in den a+++ beissen....danke dir#h


----------



## Kunze (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

Hallo rob!

Hab mal etwas rumgesucht und das gefunden:



> mein SporTrak Pro funktioniert wieder.
> Der Software Upload Modus lässt sich über die Tastenkombination
> Menü - Nav - Power aktivieren.
> Nach dem Aufspielen der neuesten Firmware war dann wieder alles in Ordnung.



Einfach mal testen... #h


----------



## Jirko (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

nabend mein kleiner ösi #h

na so´n shit  versuch´s mal hiermit mein bester:


> Wenn Dein Magellan-Empfänger ein schwerwiegendes Problem hat und zum Beispiel nach einem fehlgeschlagenem Firmwareupdate nicht mehr angehen möchte, dann kannst Du in sehr vielen Fällen mit folgender Anleitung Dein Gerät trotz allem retten, ohne es als Garantiefall einschicken zu müssen.
> 
> Stelle eine Verbindung zwischen Magellan-Gerät und Deinem PC her.
> Falls Dein Gerät sich nicht ausschalten läßt, dann schalte es ab in dem Du GOTO, ESC und ENTER drückst. Dies schaltet Dein Gerät ab. Starte es im "Software Upload Mode" durch gleichzeitiges Drücken von GOTO und ESC und PWR - wenn Du ein SporTrak Dein Eigen nennst, dann ist die Tastenkombination MENU - NAV - POWER, um das Gerät in den "Software Upload Mode" zu setzen.
> ...


...drücke alle däumlein #h


----------



## rob (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

ahhh danke jungs..das hört sich ja schon vernüftig an.hab mich auch in diesem gps forum angemeldet und mal gefragt...mal sehen ob die mit gleicher zunge sprechen:m
möge die übung gelingen
lg rob


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

Ich wünsch dir viel Glück, das wird schon.


----------



## rob (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

na hoffentlich jörg!...ich bin morgen vormittags wieder vor einem pc.dann werden wir ja sehen.hab echt keine lust das teil,jetzt wo ich endlich wieder ein auto habe,wegzuschicken.
werde bescheid geben wie es lief.komisch,auf der magellanseite hab ich diese infos nicht gefunden.
lg rob


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> komisch,auf der magellanseite hab ich diese infos nicht gefunden.
> lg rob


nä sicher nicht das bekommt man nur von Insidern. Im Naviboard gibs solche Infos ohne Ende.


----------



## Karstein (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

Bin ja mal gespannt, ob Du es heute hinbekommst, Rob - berichte mal bitte!

@ Jörg & Jirko: habt ihr euch schon neue Firmware draufgespielt auf eure Sportracks oder habt ihr noch die installierte drauf?


----------



## ralle (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

Ich habe gestern mein Sportrak bekommen und gleich die neue Firmware aufgespielt.

Die alte war von 3/2003 und die neue ist glaub ich von 5/2004 .

Hab mir auch gleich alle Wegpunkte und Routen vom "alten" 320 er rübergebeamt.


@ rob viel Glück und hoffe du bekommst das wieder hin !!


----------



## Jirko (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

huhu bruder #h

nööö, ich hab noch die „alte“ version auf´m color... werde mich die tage mal an nem download der neuen rantasten und berichten karsten #h


----------



## rob (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

also die infos waren schon in ordnung.die jungs im naviboard haben mir die selben infos geschickt.
habe die letzten 2 stunden versucht das gerät mit der tastenkombi navi,menue,power
in den software uploadmodus zu bekommen.leider funz das nicht und das gerät bleibt ausgeschaltet.
da tut sich gar nichts.so als ob keine batterien im gerät wären. :c:c
das darf ja nicht wahr sein:r
werde noch ein wenig abwarten.eventuell hat noch jemand einen anderen lösungsvorschlag.
seh das gerät schon per postweg retour...jetzt wo ich es brauche
na jo ..lg rob


----------



## Karstein (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

Oki, Jirko - mach´mal bitte den Vorreiter! 

Shit Rob...Wollen wir mal nicht hoffen, dass die Platine oder das Display nen Schuss wegbekommen hat...


----------



## rob (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

das display kann nichts haben.wenn dann die platine.
kann ich mir aber schwer vorstellen.die müssen ja damit rechnen das ein pc abstürzt wärend des uploads.
ahhhhhhhh:c


----------



## Jirko (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

hallo rob #h

menu - nav - power ist die kombi (erst menütaste... finger draufhalten... dann nav... dto. finger drauflassen and then power)... du hast geschrieben: nav - menu - power!... versuch´s mal büdde damit #h


----------



## rob (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

jau jirko das hab ich natürlich so wie du schreibst gemacht.
versuch es aber nochmals......danke dir#h


----------



## Jirko (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

hallo rob #h

versuch´s mal auf diesem weg:


> Solltest Du keinen SD-Kartenleser oder ein SporTrak-Gerät haben, dann hilft Dir sicherlich diese Übersetzung der sonst immer nur englisch mitgelieferten Anleitung.
> Bitte beachte folgende Anleitung exakt, um Probleme mit dem internen Flashspeicher Deines Empfängers zu vermeiden.
> - Wähle die für Dein Empfänger korrekte zip-Datei. Lade sie herunter, speichere sie auf Deiner Festplatte und öffne sie mit WinZip.
> - Verbinde Dein Empfänger mit dem PC mittels des mitgelieferten Datenkabels.
> ...


...mönsch rob, mach kein ding... hoffe, du bekommst dein problem gebacken! drücke ganz feste die däumlein #h


----------



## rob (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

das display blinkt kurz auf bei dieser kombi.aber dann wird es wieder dunkel und es steht nichts vom uploadmodus so wie es damals noch stand.
software wartet auf das einschalten des gerätes in den uploadmodus......determing uploadprotokol.....wartet und wartet....shieet


ahhhh jirko!
danke werd ich gleich versuchen....unsere beiträge haben sich überschnitten :q


----------



## rob (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

tja leider funz das auch nicht


----------



## Jirko (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

...und hast mal versucht, auf der tastenkombi deine finger´n büschen länger zu parken? versuch´s mal büdde rob #h


----------



## rob (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

sieht nicht gut aus für den kleinen rob......
hier könnt ihr den beitrag vom naviboard lesen..
http://www.naviboard.de/index.php?showtopic=6959&pid=37390&st=0&

seht selbst....
lg rob


----------



## Kunze (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

Hallo rob!

Die Jungs in dem GPS Forum sind Spezialisten auf diesem Gebiet.

Hut ab. :m 

Sieht wirklich nicht gut aus.  |kopfkrat 

Solltest du es einschicken müssen, kann ich dir gern mein Gerät leihweise zur 

Verfügung stellen.

Brauche meins erst im Mai. #h


----------



## MeRiDiAn (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

hy .. bezweifle auch arg das da was an der Hardware flöten gegangen ist ... klang für mich (sorry) auch zuerst nach Batterie leer .. aber wenn Du sagst, Du hättest neue rein getan ... grübel .. auf jeden Fall gib die Hoffnung nicht auf ! Das Problem ist behebbar !!!

Hatte ebenfalls schon mal ein ähnliches Problem allerdings funktionierte die Tastenkombi bei mir auch erst nach einigen Anläufen. Du musst die Tasten auch wirklich eine Weile gedrückt halten! 

Wie dem auch sei ... kein wirklicher Lösungsweg von mir, aber ich halte die Daumen dass es klappt .. wie auch immer !!!

mfg
meridian​


----------



## Jirko (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

hallöli rob #h

mr. groenvold persönlich – hossa! :m aber nach seinen statements zu urteilen, ist das genau der richtige weg... nur halt nicht nachlassen rob! mehrmals nen restart versuchen und die finger auch mal über nen längeren zeitraum gedrückt halten... dat wird schon mein lieber ösi  ich drücke dir jedenfalls ganz feste die däumlein #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

Ich drück dir die Daumen Rob. Das bekommst du sicher hin.
@ Karsten, ja ich habe die neue Firmware drauf. Die brauch man um Direkt Route Regionen drauf zu spielen weil da eine aktuelle Base Map bei ist.


----------



## Lachsy (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

hab auch heute mein Sportrack Color bekommen, neue firmware habe ich auch aufgespielt.
Rob ich drücke dir beide daumen das du es wieder hinbekommst!

mfg Lachsy


----------



## rob (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

danke!eure anteilnahme hilft mir ein wenig über meinen gram weg:m
2 sachen die ich noch nicht versucht habe.
1) eine wirklich neue batterie einlegen(meine waren halb voll oder ein klein wenig drüber.
2) der eine hint von dem jung im naviboard mit dem schwachen licht am display ist noch eine möglichkeit.er meint das ich die schrift eventuell nicht sehen kann und das gerät eh im richtigen status ist.wenn ich die kombi drücke geht ein schwaches licht bei mir an.so jetzt hab ich versucht die firmware so wie beschrieben im expertmodus raufzuladen.da geht das erste fenster auf und paralell läuft eine zeituhr mit.die längste strecke in diesem modus war so um die 10 minuten.wenn ich auf cancel gehe kommt das fenster mit dem uploadstatus der null anzeigt.eventuell muss ich es einfach länger als 10 minuten werkeln lassen...aber er kommt ja nicht wirklich in den 
abspielmodus.aber vielleicht bereitet er das erst vor und ich hab zu früh abgebrochen.
blöd is das ich jetzt keinen pc mehr vor mir habe......ohne conection zum pc werd ich das wohl nicht testen können....lg rob


----------



## Karstein (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

Ääääh @ Rob: lese gerade beim Stöbern auf www.magellangps.com:

"WARNING: Uploading software or firmware to a receiver for which it is not designed may render it inoperative. This update is designed only for the SporTrak Color."

Welche Firmware hast Du denn dort runtergezogen? War es definitiv die für das Sportrak Color mit Titel "Standard*" ?

(die hast Du auch benutzt, oder Jörg?)


----------



## Lachsy (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

jepp die Standard mit dem * ist es. habe sie auch drauf gezogen. ging ohne probleme, Batterien sollten bei uppdate halbvoll sein, besser ist wohl voll

mfg Lachsy


----------



## rob (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

ja jirko natürlich hab ich auch den standard runtergezogen!
lg rob


----------



## Karstein (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

@ Lachsy: wie lange dauert das Update vom Rechner auf das Sportrak?


----------



## rob (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

ca 2 minuten karsten.ich hatte es ja schon drauf#h


----------



## Karstein (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

Thanx Rob! :m


----------



## Kunze (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

Hallo rob!



> eventuell muss ich es einfach länger als 10 minuten werkeln lassen



Genau das wurde ja im Navi Forum auch geschrieben...

Und mit nagelneuen Batterien...

Halte den Daumen. :m #h


----------



## rob (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

ja hoffen wir es!
hat für mich aber eher nach dem versuch einer vorbereitung ausgesehen und nicht nach einem uploadprozess.so bald ich wieder vor einem pc sitzte(nächste woche)
werd ich es wieder versuchen.
bericht euch dann natürlich vom geschehen.lg rob


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

ja sicher hab ich auch die Standard Firmware, ne andere gibs ja nicht für das Color.


----------



## rob (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

so leute,möcht euch nur auf dem laufenden halten.
also...habe jetzt bei meinem drama weiter versucht mir selber zu helfen.
ich komm beim besten willen nicht mehr in den softwareuploadmodus.
so jetzt hab ich bei awn angerufen und denen mein problem genau geschildert.
nach einigen hin und her auf awn seite habe ich eine telefonnummer eines  speziallisten bekommen.ein herr r. bei nord west funk.
den hab ich heute noch nicht erreicht.werde ihn morgen anrufen und mit ihm sprechen.bin schon gespannt ob er noch einen anderen plan hat.
wenn nicht muss ich das teil wieder zu awn retour schicken.
werd euch weiter berichten.
lg rob


----------



## Kunze (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

Hallo rob!

Danke für die Info.

Ich halte dir beide Daumen. :m #h


----------



## rob (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

danke dir kunze#h ich hoff sehr das ich bald wieder ein gps habe...jetzt wo ich wieder voll mobil bin:m
lg rob


----------



## Jirko (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

...jau, halt uns mal büdde auf den laufenden rob! danke für die info und ich drück dir alle däumlein, daß das problem auch telefonisch behoben werden kann. wenn du bei NWF keinen erreichst, hilft dir vielleicht auch herr mathias busse vom busse-yachtshop... hatte schon einige, sehr nette telefonate mit ihm... nen sehr kompetenter mann! #h


----------



## stef0599 (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

Nein, kann nicht telefonisch behoben werden. Im upload-Programm von Magellan ist ein Bug, der bei bestimmten Bedingungen den upload abbricht. Dann hilft nur der Neufix des Gerätes, da die Basemap gelöscht wurde und ohne wollen die Geräte nicht arbeiten. Da die AWN Geräte aber nicht über den Distributor ( NWF ) gekauft wurden, sondern ein SOPO eines insolventen ausländischen Unternehmens sind, bin ich nicht sicher, ob das Fix dort kostenlos vorgenommen wird.

 viele Grüsse
 Stef0599


----------



## Jirko (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

...sehr guter input stef0599 #6 nen herzliches willkommen hier on board... wünsche dir ne menge spaß bei uns und mit uns #h


----------



## rob (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

ui das sind ja keine guten neuigkeiten stef....danke dir für die info und herzlich willkommen on board!
denke aber das es mir egal sein kann wo awn die teile her hat.der garantieanspruch muss ja über den händler laufen?!
zumindestens hat mir die dame am telefon gesagt das ich das gerät zu awn zurückschicken kann und es ein garantiefall wäre.
schau mer mal...rob will nix zahlen:c
lg rob#h


----------



## stef0599 (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

klar, der Garantieanspruch gegenüber AWN ist davon unberührt. Wie NWF sich verhält weiss ich nicht. Hättest Du beim deutschen Fachhandel gekauft, wäre der Fix auf jeden Fall kostenlos. ( AWN ist amerikanisch für die, die es nicht wissen.....). 

 viele Grüsse
 Stef

 ....nennt mich bitte einfach nur stef.....


----------



## rob (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

so leute!
ich hab das teil am freitag verpackt und gen hamburg geschickt!
hoffentlich kommt es heil an und die reklamation wird gewährleistet.
sobald ich mein gps wieder zuhaue habe ,meld ich mich wieder...bin schon gespannt welche firmware die mir raufladen.ob es die alte ist,oder gleich die neue??alt wäre ja eigentlich sinnlos.
na ja;sonst muss ich eben selber einen firmware update tätigen,is ja kein problem:m
lg rob


----------



## Kunze (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

Hallo rob!

Halte die Däumchen, 

daß du schnell dein GPS wieder in den Händen hälst. :m #h


----------



## Fairlay (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

Hi Rob,

jau, Du weisst ja jetzt wie es nicht geht, oder?:q:q:q
Also Spass beiseite, es scheint sich ja alles zum guten für dich zu wenden.


----------



## Jirko (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

...ische auch daumen drück rob... ganz dolle  :m


----------



## rob (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

trätääääää trätäääääääää 
rob hat wieder sein gps!
neue firmware drauf und alles paletti...stell es mal gleich ein#h


----------



## patzmaus (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

Hi Rob,

freut mich für dich!

Wann machst du eigentlich das nächste Update?


----------



## rob (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

hehe du kerl:m
die haben da das 5,34 aufgespielt.muss mal gucken ob das eh die neueste ist.sonst muss ich wohl wieder doktorn...
wollen dafür 50 euro haben die ratten:c...na da werden wir noch ein wenig jammern am tele


----------



## Jirko (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

...na büdde rob #6 hat ja auch lange genug auf sich warten lassen ... wünsch dir ne menge spaß beim rumtüffteln und navigieren #h


----------



## Kunze (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

Hallo Rob!

Ende gut - alles gut. 

Folgt jetzt nur noch der Praxistest. #h


----------



## rob (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

ich lade gerade eine neue region von direktroute rauf...sogar eine alte karte hab ich vorher am gps gelöscht ohne was zu zerstören:m
schau mer mal wie es weitergeht......
bin vorher erstmalig mit dem gps unter der windschutzscheibe in die arbeit gefahren.sehr nettlg rob


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: gps firmware gelöscht*

Na also, alles bestens. Das freut mich für dich. #h


----------

